# Name this audi wheel - Flat 5 spoke 20"



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Name this audi wheel - Flat 5 spoke 20" (Bazmcc)*

hmm i dont know...


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

It's ok. I found the name.
It's called Cantona and is an oem audi wheel.


----------

